# Topics > Books >  Book "T-Minus AI : Humanity's Countdown to Artificial Intelligence and the New Pursuit of Global Power", Michael Kanaan, 2020

## Airicist

Author - Michael Kanaan

"T-Minus AI: Humanity’s Countdown to Artificial Intelligence and the New Pursuit of Global Power" on Amazon

"T-Minus AI : Humanity's Countdown to Artificial Intelligence and the New Pursuit of Global Power" on Book Depository

----------


## Airicist

T-Minus AI: Global Implications of Artificial Intelligence with Michael Kanaan

Aug 5, 2020




> New York Times bestselling author Adam Grant calls it, “one of the best books I've read on AI.” And with other stellar endorsers including Eric Schmidt (former CEO and executive chairman of Google), Muhammad Yunus (Nobel Peace Prize winner), Sean Carroll (theoretical physicist at the California Institute of Technology), Amy Chua (NYT bestselling author of Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother), and Jeremy Bash (former chief of staff for the CIA and DoD), and even NFL Hall of Fame Quarterback Joe Montana, T-Minus AI has already become an essential addition to the robust conversation around AI.
> 
> As the U.S. Air Force’s first chairperson of artificial intelligence while at the Pentagon, Kanaan speaks about**:
> 
> - How intelligence is defined in the digital age, and why consciousness should no longer confuse the conversation
> - Breaking down other common misconceptions surrounding AI
> - The state of AI around the world, and the ideologically opposing applications already applications already occurring in the East and West 
> - The aggressive and politically-purposed strategies of China and Russia
> - The importance that the U.S. government and private industry work cooperatively in the development and implementation of AI
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Online Event: Book Talk: T-Minus AI with Michael Kanaan

Streamed live on Aug 28, 2020




> Please join the International Security Program on Friday, August 28th at 11:00 a.m. ET for a virtual conversation with Michael Kanaan on his new book, T-Minus AI: Humanity’s Countdown to Artificial Intelligence and the New Pursuit of Global Power.
> 
> 
> Michael Kanaan was the first chairperson of artificial intelligence for the U.S. Air Force, Headquarters Pentagon. In that role, he authored and guided the research, development, and implementation strategies for AI technology and machine learning activities across its global operations. He is currently the Director of Operations for Air Force / MIT Artificial Intelligence. In 2019, he was listed as one of the Forbes 30 Under 30 for his work in Enterprise Technology. Following his graduation from the U.S. Air Force Academy he was the Officer in Charge of a $75 million hyperspectral mission at the National Air and Space Intelligence Center, and then the Assistant Director of Operations for the 417-member Geospatial Intelligence Squadron. Previously, Mr. Kanaan was the National Intelligence Community Information Technology Enterprise Lead for an 1,800-member enterprise responsible for data discovery, intelligence analysis, and targeting development against ISIS.

----------


## Airicist

Michael Kanaan: Author of T-Minus AI discusses Artificial Intelligence and global power

Sep 11, 2020




> Michael Kanaan has helped a wide swath of decision-makers better grasp the nature of AI. He has a knack for expressing complex topics in clear, accurate and succinct ways and many of us in the national security community have already had the pleasure of hearing from him in person or in conferences.
> 
> His book, T-Minus AI: Humanity’s Countdown to Artificial Intelligence and the New Pursuit of Global Power, provides context and insights in a way that can help concerned citizens and business leaders better grasp the issues of AI. He gives us all a call to action to learn more because as he makes clear in the book, the countdown to AI is actually over.
> 
> In this OODAcast we explore a bit of what makes Kanaan tick, and dive into his motivations for this book. We discuss what citizens should know about AI and what business leaders can do to prepare their companies for success in the coming age.
> 
> You will find Michael to be very plain spoken. When asked to define AI for us, he approached it in a way we have never heard before, starting with a reminder that on the Internet CATS are everywhere so he wants to use that as an acronym/nemonic. CATS is a reminder to always consider that when a person is talking about AI they may be referring to a Concept, and Application or a Techniques. So when you hear someone talk about AI, be sure to know which the speaker is referring to.
> 
> We especially loved at the 10 minute mark in the discussion when he put AI into the context of the OODA loop. He thinks of AI as best in the observe and orient side of the OODA loop, since this is AI doing what it does best, but wants the decide and act part of the decision process to always be a human job.  We tend to agree of course, except in use cases where humans have decided the machines are ok to act.
> ...


"OODAcast: Michael Kanaan, Author of T-Minus AI Discusses Artificial Intelligence and Global Power"

September 11, 2020

----------

